# My next one



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Addition is part 1 then remodel the existing house as part 2. 

I always forget to take pictures, but I'm going to make sure I do on this one. 


The roof is stick built, so I'm excited for that. We are breaking ground this week


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice one, hoss. That the same one you posted in the takeoff thread?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Nice one, hoss. That the same one you posted in the takeoff thread?


Yeah, I sent it out to two yards for take offs, double checking them now, and there's aren't looking good. Rafters are 2x12s and the guys got 20s on it but without over hang it's 21', and he didn't give me any sheathing or decking :blink: 

What do you expect for free


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> The roof is stick built.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dont like trusses, Blacktop? Lol


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Dont like trusses, Blacktop? Lol


I hate factory trusses with a passion! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I hate factory trusses with a passion! :thumbsup:


Me too


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> I hate factory trusses with a passion! :thumbsup:


Seen some poor ones have you? :whistling:laughing:

I have had luck with a local truss company. It often allows me to not have the frame engineered for compliance if they are trussed stamps. Although we mostly cut in because you trusses rarely work well on additions, especially matching a pitch. :no:


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Is it on slab or block foundation?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

brickhook said:


> Is it on slab or block foundation?


Block, crawl space to match existing


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Man, that looks like a good one. It's not cut up to bad. Is there a time limit on completion?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Way to go jlc . Will you be doing most of the work or subs .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

brickhook said:


> Man, that looks like a good one. It's not cut up to bad. Is there a time limit on completion?


No, just trying to get the outside finished before we get too much snow.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

skillman said:


> Way to go jlc . Will you be doing most of the work or subs .


Sub masonry, mechanicals, and drywall finishing. Everything else we do


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Sub masonry, mechanicals, and drywall finishing. Everything else we do


 Nice keeping it in the family . Nice winter job almost .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

skillman said:


> Nice keeping it in the family . Nice winter job almost .


Yeah, I'm hoping for an easy one after the last several we've done. The house was built in 99 I believe. That's about a 100 years newer then we're use to


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping for an easy one after the last several we've done. The house was built in 99 I believe. That's about a 100 years newer then we're use to


It sounds cool in theory, but it has to be a sob to bid a remodel on a 100 year old house. You do unforseen clause or CP?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

We will be looking forward to see some pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> It sounds cool in theory, but it has to be a sob to bid a remodel on a 100 year old house. You do unforseen clause or CP?


I have a pretty good idea of what my costs are on them. After demo and the engineer comes through we get real numbers for the h/o. But before that it's just an estimate and I make that very clear.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have a pretty good idea of what my costs are on them. After demo and the engineer comes through we get real numbers for the h/o. But before that it's just an estimate and I make that very clear.


Legit remodeling right there :thumbup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Legit remodeling right there :thumbup:


I don't see any other way. There are 3 other out comes. I bid it and up charge every thing we come across. I bid it for worst case scenario, and most likely don't get the job at all. Or I bid it to what I think it needs and I possibly loose my ass on the job.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I don't see any other way. There are 3 other out comes. I bid it and up charge every thing we come across. I bid it for worst case scenario, and most likely don't get the job at all. Or I bid it to what I think it needs and I possibly loose my ass on the job.


You would make a great drywall Contractor!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I don't see any other way. There are 3 other out comes. I bid it and up charge every thing we come across. I bid it for worst case scenario, and most likely don't get the job at all. Or I bid it to what I think it needs and I possibly loose my ass on the job.


I wasnt being facetious, hoss. :laughing: I meant that is legit remodeling like This Old House. Im remodeling 3 bedroom ranches from the 80s built on the lake or Tuscan mini mansions for the most part. Dont get a lot of old stuff.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> You would make a great drywall Contractor!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbup:


Except that's what I hate the most in the world


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> I wasnt being facetious, hoss. :laughing: I meant that is legit remodeling like This Old House. Im remodeling 3 bedroom ranches from the 80s built on the lake or Tuscan mini mansions for the most part. Dont get a lot of old stuff.


I was just telling my thinking. I have 2 rules, customers happy with the finished product, and everybody gets paid


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Except that's what I hate the most in the world


Painting for me, finishing drywall right behind it. Never minded slinging rock though. 

Id be more apt to dig drywall if we didnt have the Monterey and Knockdown texture for the most part. Although on new we usually go sugar.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Except that's what I hate the most in the world


Yeah...Me too. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Yeah...Me too. :laughing:


What kind of finishes do yall mostly do?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Painting for me, finishing drywall right behind it. Never minded slinging rock though. Id be more apt to dig drywall if we didnt have the Monterey and Knockdown texture for the most part. Although on new we usually go sugar.


I'm actually don't mind hanging that much. I have a buddy who's a union rocker, who I bring in to hang with me.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Jaws said:


> What kind of finishes do yall mostly do?


Mostly slick !


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Mostly slick !


Thats legit drywall :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Mostly slick !


Smooth wall I assume is the same as slick?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Mostly slick !


Yall skim the whole board and then sand? Then hit it again and sand?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Remodeling 80 ' s houses would drive me nuts. I prefer the old houses as well. I try and do them as T&M. Too many unknowns.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Knocked the garage down today, digging tomorrow and footers Friday, just had a meeting with all the subs and set up our timeline. She's going smooth as of now, except they dicked us around with the permit, almost didn't get it because we're adding a bedroom and have to add 2 leach lines, but we knew that, but that's in phase 2 with the remodel. So I didn't think it was needed yet.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Smooth wall I assume is the same as slick?[/QUOTE
> Yall skim the whole board and then sand? Then hit it again and sand?
> 
> 
> Check out my profile pics ...I don't want to glog up Jessie's thread.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Californiadecks said:
> 
> 
> > Smooth wall I assume is the same as slick?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> blacktop said:
> 
> 
> > Yes we call it putty coating.
> ...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry Jess...I'll start a new thread so to show these old farts a few things about a slick finish!! :laughing:


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> Except that's what I hate the most in the world


Hell, you'd fit right in with the rest of us!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

blacktop said:


> Sorry Jess...I'll start a new thread so to show these old farts a few things about a slick finish!! :laughing:


I don't care, I think I'm the one guilty of de-railing the most threads on ct


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I don't care, I think I'm the one guilty of de-railing the most threads on ct


Nah, that honor is mine. :laughing:

I just say whatever comes to mind:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Nah, that honor is mine. :laughing:
> 
> I just say whatever comes to mind:laughing:


I think I deserve an honorable mention. :laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

And we have a hole


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

The masons somehow made a 14 yd pour a 28 yd pour :blink:

But we have footers, block monday


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Got rained out this morning. But brought in 54 ton of stone


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Got rained out this morning. But brought in 54 ton of stone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118731


Thats what? 2.5 slingers worth? Round here, i think 22 ton is on a slinger.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> Thats what? 2.5 slingers worth? Round here, i think 22 ton is on a slinger.


3 loads of 18. I figure it by yard and they just bring it. We are about a mile from the rock pit, so it was a hour for all of it.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> 3 loads of 18. I figure it by yard and they just bring it. We are about a mile from the rock pit, so it was a hour for all of it.


Nice, stone slingers are the bomb. Hopefully the driver can spread it out to minimize final grading. :thumbup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> Nice, stone slingers are the bomb. Hopefully the driver can spread it out to minimize final grading. :thumbup:


Had about 10 minutes with a shovel to smooth out around the outside of the footers. Other than that, we did nothing inside the footers.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

You don't install any foundation drains inside or outside the footing? .....Or is it already buried in the picture? 

Looks like a great project GL with it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

NJGC said:


> You don't install any foundation drains inside or outside the footing? .....Or is it already buried in the picture? Looks like a great project GL with it.


 Already Buried

I'm standing on the garage footer. So only the back wall and the wall on the right


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> Already Buried
> 
> I'm standing on the garage footer. So only the back wall and the wall on the right


Right on....lookin good. Can't wait to see some more pics of the progress.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

NJGC said:


> Right on....lookin good. Can't wait to see some more pics of the progress.


Block will be done today.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> Got rained out this morning. But brought in 54 ton of stone
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118731


I've never seen such a device...slinger...amazing.... :blink: :thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Spencer said:


> I've never seen such a device...slinger...amazing.... :blink: :thumbup:


Really? Almost every trucking company around here has some.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I stopped there this morning and the blockies were finishing up the last course on the back wall. I stopped after work and they quit after finishing the last course. Someone's got some chit coming.















The walls are perfectly straight though


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Really? Almost every trucking company around here has some.


I'd guess the local ready mix has one, I've just never seen it. I'll have to ask next time i'm in there. I know a couple excavators around here. I've never seen them use one.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh yeah, I sold him on a second floor today. With the new prints the main roof went from a 6.5 to an 8 pitch, so it'd really just be waisted space not to. Well get another 500 sqf or so


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

You should of seen the milf I worked for today!!! Absolutely the hottest one too date!!

On a worst note my van started bleeding out in the driveway!!! I think it's antifreeze but she never ran hot at all hard too see where it's coming from!!

Told the boss to cancel the rest of my appts his reply was for how long he has customers waiting!! I never answered him back

But when I do he's not gonna like what I tell him!!

It's not like he was worried how I was getting my van home lol


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> You should of seen the milf I worked for today!!! Absolutely the hottest one too date!! On a worst note my van started bleeding out in the driveway!!! I think it's antifreeze but she never ran hot at all hard too see where it's coming from!! Told the boss to cancel the rest of my appts his reply was for how long he has customers waiting!! I never answered him back But when I do he's not gonna like what I tell him!! It's not like he was worried how I was getting my van home lol


You need to start getting pics of all these milfs


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> You need to start getting pics of all these milfs


And post them here


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I can't post them anyways lol this one was a blonde with a rack though I'm partial too both Giggity 

Gotta go back tomorrow hopefully she's there!!!!

I think she works at auburn Walmart !!! If she's there you'd pick her out easy!! There's no way you'd beleive she works there but then again my walmarts are country and I've never seen a pretty one there ever lol


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> I can't post them anyways lol this one was a blonde with a rack though I'm partial too both Giggity Gotta go back tomorrow hopefully she's there!!!! I think she works at auburn Walmart !!! If she's there you'd pick her out easy!! There's no way you'd beleive she works there but then again my walmarts are country and I've never seen a pretty one there ever lol


I'll do some recon


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

"How to hijack a thread"



FRAME2FINISH said:


> You should of seen the milf I worked for today!!! Absolutely the hottest one too date!! On a worst note my van started bleeding out in the driveway!!! I think it's antifreeze but she never ran hot at all hard too see where it's coming from!! Told the boss to cancel the rest of my appts his reply was for how long he has customers waiting!! I never answered him back But when I do he's not gonna like what I tell him!! It's not like he was worried how I was getting my van home lol


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

kiteman said:


> "How to hijack a thread"


It's ok, I spy on him at fast food places some times


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> It's ok, I spy on him at fast food places some times
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 121252


That F2Fs van?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jaws said:


> That F2Fs van?


Yup


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

kiteman said:


> "How to hijack a thread"


Oh, I thought he was on topic, "my next one"......


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes that's my van!! Bastid can't take a good pic of it though!!must of been hiding behind his box of chicken wings!!!

Even though it's sporting new paint he still knew it was me!!!

Trust me it's worth the recon!!!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Yes that's my van!! Bastid can't take a good pic of it though!!must of been hiding behind his box of chicken wings!!! Even though it's sporting new paint he still knew it was me!!! Trust me it's worth the recon!!!


 I tried to get a good pic,


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha the drive thru window lmfao!!!

I was looking and said wtf is he taking a pic of then it hit me!!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

You guys have to stop eating there. That sheet will kill you in the long run.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I never eat lunch, but that day was a cluster so I had a chilli dog with onions and a beer root that is!!!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm fat


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Are you setting trusses or building rafters?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

brickhook said:


> Are you setting trusses or building rafters?



Rafters. 24' 2x12s


Garage walls are framed. And it's almost sheathed. 

Yesterday I was told I'd get my lumber at 10, they came at 1 with 2x4s for studs. Then didn't get back till 3 with our 2x6s. So we only got a 16' wall up. But we got all our headers together for today.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

*My Next One*

Hard working in the snow. Hopefully have it shingled by the end of the week.


Here's a few pics of how i cut a roof




















And a couple of my winter wonder land. We only worked 1 day last week, and half of that was shoveling snow


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks great. Love the framing, not the snow. I'm so glad we haven't had to deal with it yet. It's coming though. 
Do you have to use any hangers on that low slope?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking good . Don't forget GAF that roof and never have a problem.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

SAcarpenter said:


> Looks great. Love the framing, not the snow. I'm so glad we haven't had to deal with it yet. It's coming though.
> Do you have to use any hangers on that low slope?



Collar ties still gotta go in, then I actually picked up hurricane ties for it today.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

skillman said:


> Looking good . Don't forget GAF that roof and never have a problem.



The home owner is an exterior contractor. He's doing everything outside, but I believe it getting standing seam


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> The home owner is an exterior contractor. He's doing everything outside, but I believe it getting standing seam



If I remember he is your roofer on certain projects . A lot of upstate homes are going standing seam from my little neck of the woods in greene county .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

skillman said:


> If I remember he is your roofer on certain projects . A lot of upstate homes are going standing seam from my little neck of the woods in greene county .



Yup, he might actually be my boss pretty soon


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Yup, he might actually be my boss pretty soon



I know you talk about taking state correction and steel company as future employment . Any updates to were you may land in spring .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

skillman said:


> I know you talk about taking state correction and steel company as future employment . Any updates to were you may land in spring .



I'm not sure, I'm not taking any more big jobs as of now. Kinda just taking it day by day. 

I did apply at Nucor but got a letter pretty much telling me better luck next time.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Yup, he might actually be my boss pretty soon


:huh: ?


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'm not sure, I'm not taking any more big jobs as of now. Kinda just taking it day by day.
> 
> I did apply at Nucor but got a letter pretty much telling me better luck next time.


You thinking about going to work for someone else ?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

brickhook said:


> :huh: ?



I might be closing up shop soon. It's nothing financial or anything like that. I'm just not happy.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

jlsconstruction said:


> I might be closing up shop soon. It's nothing financial or anything like that. I'm just not happy.



Join the club. Closing up shop to do what though? You have to do something or you'll go bonkers.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I might be closing up shop soon. It's nothing financial or anything like that. I'm just not happy.


Good for you, Jesse, to be making the tough decisions now instead of fighting through and making yourself miserable. Often thought of working for someone else, but I'm too ornery!


----------

